# You get 5 Books! And 5 Books Only!



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 12, 2016)

Good day all: 

I was scoping around looking for some books on woodworking and nearly lost my mind at the sheer magnitude. So I thought I would post a question here to help guide me through this ocean of information. But to set some limits - given my personal budget constraints, I thought I might frame my question with these 2 assumptions. 

Assumption No. 1: After saving your allowances you have $50.00.

Assumption No. 2: You have worked hard to save this $50.00 because _immawoodazonchuck.com_ is having a once in a lifetime on hour sale on one day only next week where every woodworking book ever printed - that is right EVERY BOOK EVER - will be sold for the low low blue light special price of *$10.00 each.*

So the sale is tomorrow, you gave your $50 to your sister because she has a credit card, you have a ride to the local public library to which you will arrive at least 3 hours before the sale time to ensure that a public computer is available and now all you must do is make the 5 most important decisions you may ever make in you woodchucking, wood turning, wood making career. 

*What 5 books would you buy? *

*
*


----------



## phinds (Feb 12, 2016)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/wood-id-resources.70/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Feb 17, 2016)

You picked a tough one. You looking for wood books, power tool books, hand tool books? The list changes, depending upon what you want/like to do. Turning, flatwork, millwork? Like you said, the list is nearly endless. Can you help narrow it down a bit?


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 17, 2016)

frankp said:


> You picked a tough one. You looking for wood books, power tool books, hand tool books? The list changes, depending upon what you want/like to do. Turning, flatwork, millwork? Like you said, the list is nearly endless. Can you help narrow it down a bit?


Sure - how about books on wood itself as I recently about several titles and got the first one yesterday - The Real Wood Bible --- http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/736808.The_Real_Wood_Bible 

just started it so don't really have a whole lot to say as yet - but I figure that starting with books on wood is probably a good place to start, but always open for other input.


----------

